# So, I just completely bombed the hibu application test..



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

So, I was applying for a job at hibu...and to be honest, I don't know too much about them. But, a job is a job is a job. A part of their application was taking a short test of sorts. I just wasn't in the mood...I'm hungry, tired, jobless and broke...and you're asking me "what was invented first, the colt or the slinky?" ? Get off that mess.

So, I answered the questions...but without real regard as to whether or not they were right. 

At the end of the application, I got to write a 100 word reason I should be hired.

I told them that "quirky applications are suspect and off putting", that "I take life seriously and don't have time for their games when I'm set on being historically great", that "I was poised to take over emerging third world markets" and that "should they pass on me, they should look for me in the news". 

I half went off on them, half asked them to hire me.

Seriously, world, what in all seriousness? This getting a job thing is just bothersome.
.........................................................................................................................................

I really think I would have preferred it back before the internet age, where you could go in and apply without being told "apply online". I don't want to apply online. I rather interact with actual people. I perform better in person. Applying online just seems like a black hole of sorts. And some of these applications processes are just ridiculous. You have to fill out a form with information that is already on your resume, might have to take 30 min assessments, have a resume, and a cover letter, maybe even create an account...

And all they do is look at your stuff 5 mins, if that, and say yes or no. It's a waste of time. But, what else can you do?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Ian has 14 boxes of paper and divides them evenly between 4 coworkers. How many whole boxes did each coworker get? 

3 or 3.5?

lol seriously...this is what i have to do to get a job as an admission rep? i really hate this. i have no clue what kind of answer they want. 

seriously, wtf?

ah..."whole boxes"..

whatever...


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

"An aim meaning the goal of a party"
options?

k l m q

now, in all seriousness? is this normal? because this is quite insulting...what is going on this world where this is just "how it is"? no. something has to change. i can't do this. i can't believe people put up with this garbage. timed assessments? wtf? and instead of doing them, i'm just complaining about it online. there goes 3 mins. but, this is wrong.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

The good of the company is one of the important aspects of my life.
strongly disagree to strongly agree

i guess i'm going to lie and say "strongly agree". 

truth is, the only thing that matters in my life is me, my family, and my loved ones. but i guess that's not what i'm supposed to be thinking...

I strive to keep my emotions from interfering with my judgment.

umm...my emotions guide my judgement, they don't interfere with it??

but i guess i'm supposed to say "strongly agree"...


----------



## jbking (Jun 4, 2010)

What is supporting you that you can blow off this stuff? Whatever safety net is behind you may eventually go away and then you'll learn why it may be better to pay attention to things and be mature when playing the application game as otherwise you may well end up suffering outside the system I'd suspect. If you want jobs where one doesn't apply on-line consider joining multi-level marketing programs or network marketing jobs that have an opportunity to work but may require much more than what you have done already.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

jbking said:


> What is supporting you that you can blow off this stuff? Whatever safety net is behind you may eventually go away and then you'll learn why it may be better to pay attention to things and be mature when playing the application game as otherwise you may well end up suffering outside the system I'd suspect. If you want jobs where one doesn't apply on-line consider joining multi-level marketing programs or network marketing jobs that have an opportunity to work but may require much more than what you have done already.


Hmm...
Well I've always been industrious when it comes to finding a way to survive though it has come with hardship and toil. I have family and friends who've helped me immensely, scratching my back as I have scratched theirs previously, or will in the future, or just because people around me tend to be decent. I've also spent time sleeping on the streets and in cars because I've been too stubborn/immature to play the whole career game as it doesn't sit well with me for some odd reason. I've taken my lumps, but I'm used to it. I grew up poor so eating just one meal a day, or operating on 4 hours of sleep, or having just a couple $ to my name is something to which I am well accustomed. 

I wasn't prepared to be evaluated or measured, my chances at a basic level of living being the stakes! It is quite shocking to me, still, that in order to be capable of living, in the very basic sense, I must abide by people, even if it is in direct conflict with what I want. I feel like my life isn't my life anymore, that I'm just here for other people...my own wants being secondary. It's like "take all your dreams and wishes and put them in this bag, then take out your trash." There is no room for creativity or freedom, it's just "by the books" and if you don't like it then "sleep on the streets and die". That is the message I've received. And just to clarify, I am not in opposition to apostle Paul's saying of "Those who don't work, neither shall they eat." Contrarily, I believe that so much so that I've readily skipped meals because I didn't believe the work I had put in was worthy of a meal. However, if I am working, and it is not for the value of others as they recognize it, then neither shall I eat? Perhaps that is taking it too far. I am not here to be judged by anyone. My work isn't for the benefit of those who have money. My work is for everybody...poor and rich..past, present and future. Or that was my going assumption...But..

Real life isn't like that. I'm still getting over it.

I have the advantage that I'm young and obligation free so I'm basically able to do as I please, the lack of money the main limiting factor in that. But, I also find that money comes and goes. There always seems to be a next time that I'll come into money. It just tends to happen and I'm not sure why. Perhaps Adam Smith was on to something when he talked about the "hand of God" rewarding value even in the face of human intervention. The world wants to give me money, it is typically people who want to take it away from me. It's like that girl told me in college a couple years back.."Money is a mentality", and I'd agree. At the time, I answered back "Yeah, but poor is a state" to which she had no response. 

I'd be fine living the life of an ascetic however the desire for my own family is what complicates that. I desire the ability to provide for my family and that remains, for as long as I can remember, my #1 priority in life. Being of value to others is secondary to me. Asceticism seems like a worthy alternative and if my desires and situations were different, perhaps it'd be the life I'd be living. Maybe in a past life...or a future one...

But, at present, I need money to take care of my family and for that I need a job, at least to start, as I am currently penniless. Does the truth sting? Perhaps not, but what it does is disrupt my ends. If the world has a problem with the truth, that is the world's problem, not mine. Or at least, that was my going assumption...But...

Real life is not like that. And I'm still getting over it. 

Perhaps you can understand, then, why I don't find the evaluation of my self in the eyes of others, to the degree that I can be a homeless vagabond if I fail to be agreeable to them, worthy of life in their eyes, particularly appealing? I fully believe that only God should be allowed to judge me, or maybe history, and that my fellow humans evaluating me for value to them uses me as a means, isn't a wise use of their time, or is even their place. I am not here to be judged worthy of life, a quality life, a life of pleasure, by the fellow creature that finds themselves lost on a giant rock in the middle of nowhere.

The means to my end shouldn't be my fellow human and I shouldn't be expected to be happy being a means to another human's end, even if they are a crowd of many. There is sanctity in the self. I am my own end. But, perhaps that is a silly idea, an immature idea, a stubborn idea..because I find that..

Real life is not like that. And I'm still getting over it.

It is quite confusing to me as to whether I focus on producing value for the world even if I am not rewarded any, or at all...or if I should instead focus on being well rewarded, the value I'd otherwise produce forever being lost. As it stands, I'm doing neither...but my hand is being forced. Like has been suggested, my safety net is falling apart. So, answer me this...does the world want value, or my value? Because I'm capable of both, but in either case I need to be rewarded well enough to take care of my family. Does my value matter or not?

Ah well. What did I expect? I didn't choose life, life chose me.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

jbking said:


> What is supporting you that you can blow off this stuff? *Whatever safety net is behind you may eventually go away *and then you'll learn why it may be better to pay attention to things and be mature when playing the application game as otherwise you may well end up suffering outside the system I'd suspect. If you want jobs where one doesn't apply on-line consider joining multi-level marketing programs or network marketing jobs that have an opportunity to work but may require much more than what you have done already.


Real talk right there. It's happened and will happen again sorry to say.


----------



## Killionaire (Oct 13, 2009)

WTF is hibu? Don't assume we all know what that is.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

hibu are the yellowpages people. obviously, in the internet age, their work is more diversified i'd imagine. seo/sem, advertising on websites, social media management, their sites' database operations...as well as the yellowpages themselves + other print mediums..

it's a shame, i'd be good at it.

My safety net was removed much earlier than I expected when I was randomly dropped from next quarter's classes without notice. Now I'm on waitlists...ugh. If I get in, it'll all be fine. But if not, I'm not sure what I'll do. I do know that you never trust an institution as they are almost always broken and/or inefficient. Almost inevitably, their processes are bound to fail...I have come to expect it and it's really my own fault for trusting that the college might actually have it in them to act in an expected or decent manner. I don't know what I was thinking to be honest...history shows that organizations and the people in charge of them are largely incompetent.

i might decide to look up whoever the lead is at the local branch, as well as the ceo, and contact them directly. i dislike the impersonal nature of the job application process...as i've mentioned before..

if i don't get into my classes, i think i'll split my time studying for and taking the gre/lsat/gmat...learning html and brushing up on java, especially as it is concerned with the internet...and applying and interviewing for jobs. But, it's not really what I want..the job thing. Really, what I want is a semblance of stability in my life. I just want to be settled haha, but that's not looking likely for a long time now. Too much I'm doing, so no stability...

Ah well..


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Getajobtips.com: 10 reasons why job seekers HATE applying online.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

So, a week later...I get this email..
Here are my answers.

1) Is this the first time that you have registered with xxx?
yes

2) How did you hear about xxxx?
craigslist

3) Are you looking for Full-Time, Freelance, or are you open to both?
both

4) Are you working now? 
yes

5) What is your current, or most recent salary? What is your desired salary?
xxx 

6) What market(s) are you most experienced in: 
refer to resume

7) What were your main responsibilities at your last job? 
refer to resume

8) What types of computer skills do you have?
refer to resume

9) Do you have an online portfolio link or digital samples you can share?
no

10) Where have you interviewed recently?
xx

11) What would be your ideal role?
a payed one

12) If you have worked for an ad agency which clients did you work with?
i haven't

13) Where are you located?
refer to resume

14) Where are you open to working? 
anywhere

15) Are you currently authorized to work in the country you are applying for?
yes

16) Can you please confirm your address?
refer to resume


----------



## Stelmaria (Sep 30, 2011)

Bullshit application processes are a problem, there is a lot of pseudoscience involved unfortunately, and all it does is create extra barriers to employment.


----------



## zpsych (Jan 28, 2015)

Mm..


----------

